# Men's Hair Loss > Introduce Yourself & Share Your Story >  Mr Natural.......hopefully!

## Lee

Hey everybody!  Great site!

I'm 53 years old now and the thought of being bald doesn't bother me at all.  Back when I was 23 this wasn't the case.....I was single and long hair was definitely in.

I started off with Bosley in Beverly Hills in 1979 with the dreaded plugs.  The donor sites were not sutured back then and I remember the back of my head looking something like a pizza after the procedure.  Quite horrifying to say the least, but there was no turning back at that point.

Six years later, I continued my fruitless journey with a scalp reduction and additional grafts with Dr. Chambers in Atlanta and I finished my quest with 900 grafts with Dr Griffin, also in Atlanta about 14 years later.

To make this long, boring story short..............I'm still BALD.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

I was thinking about just shaving this mess off, but I'm afraid that the scars in the donor site might be quite extensive.  It feels relatively smooth back there and I did ask both Chambers and Griffin to take their donor strips from the Bosley sites. The recepient area is rather sparse with only some slight ridging on the right side and I heard that the ridging could be removed with some simple injections and possible dermabrasion.  Can the scars in back be eliminated or improved with dermabrasion, laser, and/or chemical peels?  Oh, and does anybody have an opinion on Histyl tattooing?

Thanks for listening..........or reading  :Wink: 

Lee

----------


## Dr James DeYarman

Please send me photos of your situation and I could give you my recommendations. My email address in drjbd@deyarmanmedical.com
ps.. don't get a tattoo
Dr DeYarman

----------


## Lee

Thanks for responding to my thread Dr. DeYarman.  I sent along some pictures for your review.  Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks again!

Lee

----------


## Lee

Thanks Dr McAndrews for the information!  I think the best thing for me to do next is to gather up enough courage and go ahead and shave my head and see what kind of damage I have back there.  :EEK!:  Yikes!

As for the front "rows", can I begin with the injections of corticosteroids to eliminate the ridging and still preserve the hair that has been transplanted there or should I try to preserve that hair to help repair the scars in back?  Can hair be transplanted twice with proven success?

Thanks in advance!

Lee

----------

